# Validity of Police Certificate



## Canze (May 1, 2012)

Hello there!
Does anyone know what's the validity of a Police Certificate (antigrafo Poinikou Mitroou), in Greece? Is it 4 or six months?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

6 months


----------



## Canze (May 1, 2012)

Thank you both!!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Confirming 6 months.


----------

